# hme 1.4.1 problems



## toups (Dec 13, 2003)

Tried to run helloworld from 1.4.1 and get the following messages:


```
charon samples # java -classpath ../hme-host-sample.jar:samples.jar com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Main com.tivo.hme.samples.hello.HelloWorld
Instance ID = 1171eb716232c408
hme-host-sample version: 1.4.1 threadsafe-experimental
debug: Loaded factory: com.tivo.hme.samples.hello.HelloWorld
debug: Class loader for com.tivo.hme.samples.hello.HelloWorld: sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader
debug: Context class loader: sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader
added factory
MDNS ADD: http://10.34.165.8:0/hello/
Contacting mDNS localhost daemon at 127.0.0.1:5354
Connection to mDNS localhost daemon failed: java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused
mDNS localhost daemon: service not found.
        > java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused
jmdns library: register [start]: http://10.34.165.8:0/hello/
jmdns library: register [done]:  http://10.34.165.8:0/hello/
```
Opening the app on the TiVo gives:

```
Can't Run

An error occured while running the application.  HTTP failure (Http connection error: 0x50005).
```
(BTW, someone at TiVo can't spell occurred.)

Any suggestions?

Or is it possible for an app to invoke a HD mode using 1.4?


----------



## toups (Dec 13, 2003)

Odd, using 1.4, the TiVo is outputing 720p (TiVo is set native so standard def is 480i) but root.getwidth() and root.getheight() reports 640x480 although the png image loaded with bg.setResource(createImage("test.png")) might be 720p, I can't tell for sure with this image, but bg.getwidth() and bg.getheight() also reports 640x480.


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

Well, it's using port 0 for some reason... I'm sure that's going to be a problem... try passing --port 7288 (the usual one, or something else if you already are running other HME stuff on that port) in your java command line. Note that it has two dashes, as I recall.


----------



## toups (Dec 13, 2003)

davidblackledge said:


> Well, it's using port 0 for some reason... I'm sure that's going to be a problem... try passing --port 7288 (the usual one, or something else if you already are running other HME stuff on that port) in your java command line. Note that it has two dashes, as I recall.


Tried passing "--port 7288" but it is still using port 0. Obviously something is wrong. No time to investigate this further at the moment, but clearly on the right track.


----------



## toups (Dec 13, 2003)

More information.

1.4.1 runs on a windows XP system using java 1.5.0_02

1.4.1 fails on linux with sun-jdk-1.5 sun-jdk-1.6 and sun-jre-bin-1.6

The problem on the linux box is that

MDNS ADD:http://10.xx.xxx.x:0/clock/

is reporting it is trying to use port 0

Will investigate more when I get a chance.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I dunno why it's using port 0. I never had that problem on my Ubuntu system, though I did have the problem of it wanting to bind to IPv6 and ignoring the IPv4 interface. (I ended up disabling IPv6 to fix that, since I wasn't using it anyway.) But I always started it via ./runsamples.sh (or whatever the script is called... have to check later).



toups said:


> Odd, using 1.4, the TiVo is outputing 720p (TiVo is set native so standard def is 480i) but root.getwidth() and root.getheight() reports 640x480


There are two different and independent resolutions at work here: the resolution of the background video stream, and the resolution of the HME overlay. It's the video background that determines the actual output resolution in "native" mode. When you don't have a video background, the resolution stays where it was the last time there was one -- usually that's the video background for the built-in menus (the 16:9 version is 720p; the 4:3 version is 480).


----------

